# 2011 First Builds....



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

A pair of Boyd Coddington's cars.These are the Testors Easy builds.I was having a conversation with a friend,and it got me thinking of the great cars that Boyd did.alex


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice builds. 
I always liked the Chezoom. Just a cool car. Probably one of the first cars I built when I got back into modeling.
Thanks for sharing them.
Chris


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Those were some great fun builds. I had both and loved them. Mine were destroyed in a basement flood many years ago. Thanks for sharing yours. They look great. Boyd had some great designs, may he RIP.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Chezoom is a great design, even though there's not much chevy in there.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a Chezoom but cant decide on the color. yours is very well done


----------



## chris73159 (Jan 4, 2011)

Nicely done, both look great!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Great JOB Alex!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know I don't remember what they said Boyd Coddington's passed away from, 
Other then Untimely Death ? ? ? ? ? 
And what ever happened to all the guys on his show saw that one dude, the one with the mouth problem on Monster garage once or twice Just before it went the way of the DODO Bird as well, as some sort of Tech, Two or three episodes anyway,..OH ALSO ON Chips Fooses (OVERHAUL) show as well I saw that guy helping them, Wonder what he's up to now ? But back to Boyd, one of his rides some one else had to finished went across Barrette Jackson this year Anyone catch that ?. was a Roadster I think, Nice Black job.

Ian........ RIP, 

The Late Great Boyd Coddington He is missed


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree, nice job on both cars!

The guy on Boyd's show, with the wired jaw, Mike maybe, went to work for Chip Foose. He got caught designing Foose wheels while on the clock for Boyd. His computer was confiscated and he was fired.

Charlie, a painter for Boyd, left to do a special car for Chip Foose, in an attempt to win the "Joker" award. He was not welcomed back to Boyd's shop. I think they did win the award.

Boyd Coddington hated Chip Foose, although they were once partners or Boyd employed him. On at least one occasion Boyd called Chip "the enemy." How this came to pass I don't know, but would like to.

I don't know what claimed Boyd Coddington.

The fellow with the bad jaw got it that way while testing a car Boyd built, or was built at his shop. I believe Boyd was driving with "Mike" in the passanger seat when Boyd rolled it.

Maybe someone will come along with more accurate info and the full details....


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinks for the info on that, GOOD INSITE. You know his name may have been Michael Van Gerwen (aged 17) , at the time, NOT SURE. but wondered what happed to his jaw, That's explains it, New he had talent. This is all I could find on Boyd's passing.

He died on February 27, 2008. The cause of death was not released at the time of the announcement. Coddington had been hospitalized shortly after the 2007/2008 holiday season, after a fall at his home. He was discharged but complained of continuing complications and was readmitted to Presbyterian Intercommunity Hospital in suburban Whittier. There doctors made a diagnosis and he was rushed to surgery. There are numerous theories about the cause of his death, the continuing symptoms and the surgery, but no hard facts have come to light as of February 27, 2008, 8 pm Mountain DST.


PRESS RERLEASE:

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Car-building legend Boyd Coddington, whose testosterone-injected cable TV reality show "American Hot Rod" introduced the nation to the West Coast hot rod guru, has died. He was 63.

Coddington died Wednesday at Presbyterian Intercommunity Hospital in suburban Whittier. His La Habra office spokeswoman Amanda Curry wouldn't disclose the cause of death.
SO WE STILL DONT KNOW.
But what we do know is he was a GREAT CAR BUILDER, no doubt, and I bet he put together more then his share of model kits as well...(Love to see them)


----------

